# Diarrhea Pains and diarrhea but still constipated!



## amymfraz (Jul 16, 2002)

Has anyone ever been constipated but had severe diarrhea pains and eventaully diarrhea. Although I would essentially characterize myself as always constipated, for the past two weeks I have been had to run to the bathroom with intense diarrhea cramping but then can't go. Eventually I am successful but suffer for hours and when I do go it is an effort. I have not come across this symptom in all my IBS research. Anyone else heard of this?


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

Are you doing anything differently? Too much water could give you cramps, or juice maybe. If you pee more than once an hour I believe that's too much water. You can be constipated, and have the runny stools I do believe it does happen from reading this board.


----------



## lizzy (Jul 5, 2002)

when I went to the doctor that was my exact question all I have is cramping and runny stools if I am lucky usually just the cramping, he said that that is severe constipation that the liquid is going around the compacted stool.


----------



## amymfraz (Jul 16, 2002)

Thanks lizzy. My doctors continually amaze me. They have sent me out of the office four times (physician and specialist) with dietary advice and maintain I 'just" have IBS. No testing at all. I tell them that I have horrible D pains but can't go and they just say that is strange with no advice. I keep asking about gallbladder problems but they say I wouldn't have D. Your response affirms my concerns (or perhaps m intense desire NOT to have IBS). Thanks!


----------



## alongtin (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi, I don't know if I can help, but there's a possibility that you have IBS C/D, not just C. That's what I have and IT SUCKS!For me, C turns into D in a matter of minutes. I think some think that C/D means a couple of days of C then a couple of days of D. While it can be like this, I can be really constipated, I run to the bathroom with horrible diarrhea pain, then either nothing comes out, or I get that great feeling called "incomplete emptying." I don't know if you've felt this before, but it's the feeling that there's always more up there, but it will not come out and there seems to be no relief!! (At my first doc visit when I hadn't even heard of IBS before, I said, I know this is weird, but I feel like I have diarrhea and constipation at THE SAME TIME. He sent me home with heartburn medication. Modern science, right?)







I would suggest that you look at Heather Van Vorous' website www.eatingforibs.com. She has good advice on using soluble fiber- it has the power to clear up C and D simultaneously.Also, a lot of the beverages are powerful GI stimulants- it's really hard on the tummy, especially in IBS C/D people to use D-inducing liquids when you're constipated. The best thing you can do is eat something super-starchy and drink water- it forms a gel around stool, making easy passage. Tea, juice, etc. cause contractions in the colon, but C stool is too hard to pass- that's probably what you're feeling- D cramps and nothing to poo!


----------



## Virginia Kingsley (Aug 27, 2002)

I have had constipation with crampinh for YEARS. I was laxative dependent as well, but now I just hope for the best. I also had c-diff colitis last year, which is really awful. I also have low blood pressure, iritis, and have had alapecia. Anyone hear of this before? I feel in some strange way these must be related. Additionally I have a peri-anal rash that won't go away with cortizone or an anti-fungal agent. I am so tired of having my butt run my life. I would say I am IBS-c, but when I have flare ups, I have diarhea, after hours of intense cramping, sweating, sometimes vomiting. Had the colonoscopy, removed a polyp, no other information from the gastro guy, who left me to my own devices in the hospital with c-diff bordering on mega-colon. This same professional said I might as well continue on the laxative tea Ihad been taking for years, even though my colon is "coated" with Senna. I got a new guy, nice man, but cannot advise on help. Tried miralax, donnatel, pericolace, no luck. I am currently in an ok period, but with my immenent return to work and this rash, I am fearful of almost daily pain. It seems as if as soon as I eat it hurts!!! I am glad to know that I am not alone. I have not lost weight, but have gained it! Sheesh!


----------

